# 2002 Suzuki DT5 2-stroke



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Best way would be to uninstall the fitting and take it with you.  Probably impractical.

Take some measurements and a photo.  Go find the same fitting and buy the fuel hose that goes with it.

Third option, buy one of each and keep the receipts.

Swamp

Edit: Post a picture here and I'll bet it can be identified.


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

Pictures added. The fitting says OKR on top of it.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N9I7KS...e=394997&creativeASIN=B000N9I7KS&linkCode=asn

Seems kinda pricey though.


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

I guess thats it. Everywhere I look it shows that connector is the DF25-40 and single style was stock for my motor. What size fuel line do I need for a 5hp?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I guess thats it.  Everywhere I look it shows that connector is the DF25-40 and single style was stock for my motor.  What size fuel line do I need for a 5hp?


5/16


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

Is there a reason why can't I use 3/8? Just curious.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Is there a reason why can't I use 3/8? Just curious.


Dont see why not, just kinda big? Someone with more knowledge might chime in.

I just know that anytime you talk about a micro or flats skiff, 5/16 is normally always the answer.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

that motor was used as a aux. kicker and that fitting matches the main engine /line. ??


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

> that motor was used as a aux. kicker and that fitting matches the main engine /line. ??


Good point never thought of that. Any reason that I can't used 3/8 fuel line?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes you can, you can use a garden hose if you want...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive seen 150hp engines get away with 5/16...
If you go to big (garden hose), your little "pulse pump" on your motor wont beable to make enough vacuum to move such a large amount of fuel.

5/16 stuff is cheaper anyways..


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i was joking


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> i was joking


Im not


----------



## jwrock (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys...I'm pretty much settled on the attwood 3gal tank and attwood uni 3/8 fuel line kit for my setup. I'm assuming it just as good as any other out there.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have used 3/8" fuel lines to run auxiliary engines in the same application this engine was likely used as. A fuel line can be too small, but I see no problem with larger.

Frank_S


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > i was joking
> 
> 
> Im not


thanks for protecting him from the water hose idea.......
-you need a cape


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol no thanks, it would cover my fur coat ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

fur huh........you a fuzzy hero


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuzzy wuzzy and da ladies lub me!


----------

